# Treats being recalled too



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Our dogs enjoy Ol'Roy Jerky Treats. They had been without for a month or so when hubby bought some a week ago. For some reason, I decided to check the ingredients last night. Guess what - wheat gluten! After a little bit of reseach on the internet, I found this press release from Del Monte. Luckily, the product codes listed are not the code on the treats we have. I don't think we have anything to worry about, but still, they are now in the trash. 

http://www.delmonte.com/petfoodrecall.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ok my worst fear because of the Nutro treats that had been given to Zoe by my parents. Anyone know the website to check the ingredients?</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ok my worst fear because of the Nutro treats that had been given to Zoe by my parents. Anyone know the website to check the ingredients?</span>[/B]


Here you go. According to this, their treats are safe.

http://www.nutroproducts.com/mfrecall.asp


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=358518


<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Just found a website showing the ingredients & wheat gluten is in the treats too.







How do we know for sure what is & isn't safe with wheat glutten:</span>


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Do they get their wheat gluten from China? If not then you should be in the clear I would assume. Call thier hotline and inquire to be safe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think in all honesty the only way to be safe is to check all foods you buy, read the labels and ingredients thoroughly. I was using Nutro Max lamb, chicken and brown rice in the small cans, but even though it wasn't included in the recall I still threw out what I had and switched to all Natrual Balance foods. The only treats I give are the chicken jerky which is 99% chicken, and the home made treats I made myself, no wheat flour is used in them either, I use ground brown rice flour.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358518
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


I didn't realize they contained wheat gluten. I think I would cut them out just to be safe in spite of what the company says. There is just too much that they still don't know about exactly how the wheat gluten got contaminated. It's better to be safe than sorry IMO.

I feed lady Liver Biscotti as treat and I would recommend that. It's a nice size treat for a Maltese becasue it's so small. I always get the wheat and egg free because of her allergies anyway. All it contains is beef liver, oat and barley flour, carrots, applesauce and parsley.

http://www.liverbiscotti.com/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 2 2007, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=358531


<div class='quotemain'>


> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks for the info on the Biscotti Marj. I did call the company & they said for the Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice Sticks or Chicken & Rice Sticks that the wheat came from the U.S. & not China & therefore feel it is perfectly safe. I think it may be home cooking from now on! This is too scary for me.</span>
> 
> http://www.liverbiscotti.com/
> [/B]


----------

